# Anyone have a Froyo kernel that can be flashing in CWM?



## remi (Oct 7, 2011)

I am currently a US Band D2G user. I have flashed the GB Kernel on a to use a stock 608 ROM with the .330 radio but want to use CM7 and don't want to SBF if I can help it. I have W7 64bit so I can't SBF in Windows (have never seen my phone even after following the instructions and youtube videos) so I have to boot into Linux then back into Windows to run the rooting app and then back to Linux cause I don't use Windows unless I have to... So basically is there a kernel I can flash back to?

BRIGADO!


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

as far as I know, no. Why would you have to boot to windows to root though? Theres a linux script for it too.


----------



## remi (Oct 7, 2011)

Because the only instructions I found for rooting this phone was to use the Droid3 app in Windows.

/* I found a set of instructions and went with that. It's not that I didn't use Google. I suppose I could use it again. */


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

2nd post in the D3 root thread here has a script version or it iirc.


----------



## remi (Oct 7, 2011)

Awesome. Thank you.


----------

